# Keyboard shortcut to exposure changed?



## mrteecee (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,

I use a Shuttle PRO[SUP]2[/SUP] keyboard to speed up the photo development time and it seems that the exposure shortcut changed...
Previously when I was rotating the wheel it changed the exposure, but now it changes saturation. (which is currently the +, - keys)

I was looking for the exposure slider's shortcut, but I did not find anything about it :(

Does anyone know the answer?

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi mrteecee, welcome to the forum!

Click on the label of the Exposure slider so it becomes white, and then it'll adjust exposure again.


----------



## mrteecee (Jul 29, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi mrteecee, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Click on the label of the Exposure slider so it becomes white, and then it'll adjust exposure again.



Hi Victoria, and thanks for the answer. That won't be good for me. I use a programmable keyboard with a wheel because I want to speed up the time I spend on my photos. I'm usually far from the sliders with my mouse. Can I activate the exposure slider so I can skip the clickin on it? (= can I adjust exposure + and - with keyboard only?)

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 29, 2014)

You should only need to click on it the once and it should stay there.

The = and - keys adjust what they call the 'active' slider - the active slider being the one with its name in brighter white.  By default that's the exposure, but you might have clicked on the Saturation slider by accident at some stage, chaing it.

I'm very familiar with the Shuttle - it's my personal choice too.


----------



## mrteecee (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try it. :hail:


----------

